# Post Pics of your Clubs



## Ashers (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## Golfbum (Oct 14, 2006)

I thought I was old :laugh: Those are actually very nice old clubs. However they are also very tough iron to hit too. Sweet spot on those is about the size of the tip of your little finger. 
I have seen those irons though, there is a set of them in "THE SHED" at the local golf store. Not the woods, just the irons.

Here's some photos of my "Tools of The Trade"
The driver is a Titleist 983K clone. 
The fairway woods are Titleist 904F's. 
The hybrid is a TaylorMade Mid Rescue 22*. 
The irons are forged 550C's made by Wishon Golf, with TTDG S200 shafts.
The GW & SW are TaylorMade RAC Satins. 
The putter is a YES TRACY II,34".
The headcovers.......... SAN JOSE SHARKS!

The 2nd set of irons are TNT Forged Grinders.Muscle back blades made in 1991. TNT is a Canadian Club Company that is still in business. However they no longer make irons that look as nice as they do. Dave Barr, a Canadian who played on the PGA tour and currently plays on the Champions Tour used a set of these. He was a staff player for TNT at one time. These irons are in mint condition. I have used the 7-PW but not very often. I want to keep them in the condition they are in now.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

This set includes a 9.5 degree Callaway Bertha II driver, a 15 degree Bertha 3 wood, a 20 degree 3H Heavenwood, and 2006 Bertha irons, 4-SW. The woods are graphite shafts and the irons are steel. All are stiff.

The putter is a Toney Penna Ironmaster I have used on and off since high school in the mid 60's. It's still one of the best feeling putters I've ever held.

If you count, I still could put another 2 clubs in my bag to reach the 14 club limit. For the life of me, I don't know yet what those other clubs might turn out to be. I've never developed a feel for a lob wedge and, crazy as it sounds, am much more adept at opening the face and hitting cut shots for the same effect. I've been thinking about trying a low loft driver... I honestly don't know.

On the side of the bag you'll notice a sign of living in Florida... That blue thing you just barely see the top of, hanging on the side of my bag, is a tube of sunscreen.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

Here it is: Red is my favorite color if you can't tell.  

I'm expecting some covers for the irons when Christmas rolls around. When I walk a course I am always banging clubs together so I improvised. My solution draws too many 'off collar' remarks


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Yesterday, I picked up a gap wedge and the Heavenwood 4H hybrid to fill in the 14 club maximum.

I chose the gap wedge because in the 2006 Bertha irons, there's a 10 degree difference between the PW and the SW. That seemed like a no brainer. The 4H was a bit harder to choose. I hit the 3H about 210 yards, but with no 3 iron in this set, and hitting the 4 iron about 190 if I hit it hard, I felt I should look for something in between.


----------



## Johnny Par (Dec 4, 2006)

I bought the Heavenwood 3H for my dad as a Christmas gift. I tried it at the range and it is such a nice club. I think I use it more than him. LOL.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I went to the range today and the 4H flew like I'd been hitting it all my life. There is something about the hybrid concept that just works for me. With range balls, it was hard to tell exactly how far I hit the gap wedge, but I'm supposed to play Doral on Saturday and they have Titleists on the range. I should know something by the time I get out on the course.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I also like the Hybrid. It's so easy for me to get 150+ yards (I am not a heavy hitter) Which really helps me and my game on the par 5's and long par 4's. 

Let me know how your Gap Wedge works out as my Irons are 4 - 10, like yours.


----------

